# Failed in first boot up to install.



## yudouxie (Jun 9, 2019)

FB 12.0 iso/img was written into a USB drive, booted normally in another computer but not in my intended one.

Motherboard: ECS H87H3-Ti. This motherboard/computer is ok for either linux or win, have them on the disk for quite a while.
Displays: Tried 3 different displays which have differnt recommoneded resolutions. Also tried both HDMI and DP-HDMI cables. None of them made a difference.
Symptom: Did see the contents was rolling up like that in a normal boot up, firstly white characters only, then with blue. But everything is squeezed on the top of the display, no characater was displayed normally. 

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## tingo (Jun 10, 2019)

Is this the boot, after the kernel has loaded?
before that - does the boot loader menu look normal?


----------



## yudouxie (Jun 11, 2019)

tingo said:


> Is this the boot, after the kernel has loaded?
> before that - does the boot loader menu look normal?


Thank you for replying.
I think the kernel is loaded.
At this moment, it's stopped at the menu for "install", "live cd" and... whatever the other option, I guess.
I could select the media to boot from bois menu if I pressed F7. That menu did show normally. Then nothing normal after that.


----------



## tingo (Jun 12, 2019)

What? You didn't see any kernel messages as normal (ok, readable then) text as the kernel was loading?
That seems highly unusual (but not impossible).
The boot loader menu is the when that has numbered choices (for example "3 - escape to boot loader prompt" or something like that) and it comes before the kernel starts loading.


----------



## yudouxie (Jun 14, 2019)

tingo said:


> What? You didn't see any kernel messages as normal (ok, readable then) text as the kernel was loading?
> That seems highly unusual (but not impossible).
> The boot loader menu is the when that has numbered choices (for example "3 - escape to boot loader prompt" or something like that) and it comes before the kernel starts loading.


Sorry, nothing was readable, even the boot loader menu.


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 14, 2019)

I'd try two things, the one or the other will hopefully help.

enter BIOS, load defaults, save and reboot. Maybe somehow borked settings for the Intel graphics cause this.
If the problem persists, again enter BIOS and disable booting in EFI mode (enable CSM)
I just assume you are booting in EFI mode, since if you where booting in legacy mode, display would be plain text 80x25, which just works.
After enabling CSM, boot the FreeBSD installer.
If there are two boot options, like e.g. "USB yourpendrive" and "UEFI yourpendrive", take the USB one. FreeBSD will then boot in legacy mode and also install legacy MBR bootcode.
When Haswell was released, there were still quite a lot of buggy UEFI implementations around on many motherbords.
Hope that will help.


----------



## yudouxie (Jun 15, 2019)

k.jacker said:


> I'd try two things, the one or the other will hopefully help.
> 
> enter BIOS, load defaults, save and reboot. Maybe somehow borked settings for the Intel graphics cause this.
> If the problem persists, again enter BIOS and disable booting in EFI mode (enable CSM)
> ...


Thanks for your advice.
I did enabled CSM because with EFI mode the motherboard couldn't find the boot media that has the FreeBSD in it.
I think everything else was working well except that to show on display correctly.
Are there any different protocols to display plain text 80x25 with which my motherboard and the display are using seperately?


----------



## yudouxie (Jun 22, 2019)

Possible solution is here:








						Problem Installing
					

I wanted to install FreeBSD 12.0 on my laptop. It is currently running Manjaro but I’d like to try something different for a while.  I followed the instructions in the FreeBSD provided documentation on how to make a USB installer, and I tried in both Manjaro and Windows 10 yet received the...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

